

Ask HN: Need help to raise capital for my education venture  - theindianguru

Hey,<p>I got referred to this site by a friend of mine who is now a considerably long time user. After his recommendation I started going through the back posts (occasionally using searchyc to search for some posts of my interests) and discovered some gems. Let me give some background of myself...<p>I am a CSE graduate from a II tire uni. in Gujarat,India. After seeing the dismal state of affairs of engineering education in my state I decided to cure the system from within. After teaching for almost one and a half year as a faculty at Aptech Computer center (and occasionally doing some side projects of my own), I left Aptech and started my own education center and incorporated it under the name of Cypher Inc. But now I am struggling financially as the initial batch of students were taken at a very low fees and that is not even sufficient to pay for the resources. I want to act early before I am too much in debt.<p>I am looking for some small work I can do to raise some more capital. I am well versed in java, with expertise in web development. I have done work for some national customers before and am very professional. You can contact me at, cypher.incorporated@gmail.com. I can send you a full resume if you require.<p>Please help me to keep my startup afloat.
======
jacquesm
You don't need capital, you need a business savvy co-founder. The decision to
take on your students at a price at which you could not deliver shows that you
are not doing too good a job at managing your finances, anybody with the
capacity to invest in your company would want to see that fixed first.

~~~
theindianguru
I wasn't that, I got too few students for the first batch (as expected). I set
the fees at Rs8000/student/3 months (nobody will pay more than that). Thus
with only 3 students I am cash starved.

~~~
jacquesm
That does not change the situation materially though, normally speaking you
would have done some research before committing and so on.

You are essentially asking for a gift, not for an investment.

Your business as it is today does not stand a chance of survival unless it is
subsidized in some form, that is not something an investor is likely to do.

Sorry to bring you bad news but I can't make anything else of it, maybe
someone else has a more positive opinion on this but I can't see - at the
moment - how outside of a gift or a subsidy you could at least fulfill your
obligations to this first batch of students.

~~~
theindianguru
Well I have been able to cater the first batch efficiently and will be able to
keep myself afloat till that batch remains. I am also getting some new
students but there are certain things I had in mind for my company which I
wasn;t able to realize with what money I had to invest. With minimal fees that
I charge I wont be able to acquire them soon. I am not asking for a gift but
for work. Something I can do make it happen for my company soon.

